# îşi da cu firma în cap



## Mallarme

O convorbire:



> A: "mereu *îti dai cu **firma în cap*"
> 
> B: "mai degraba* îti **dau tie-n cap firma* aia pe care n-o am!"



Ce înseamnă syntagma asta?

Ca întotdeaună, mulţumesc!


----------



## Trisia

Mda, ştiu că dacă n-am ceva bun de spus mai bine tac... dar nu mă pot abţine.

S*i*ntagma asta e o _expresie _(s-ar putea să mă înşel dar parcă la şcoală am învăţat că 


 sintagma e o parte din frază care nu conţine verbe, ca de exemplu: _liderii de paie_
 o expresie redă o idee (şi conţine verbe): _sare cu gura_
Bine, e posibil să mă înşel.

În ce priveşte chestia cu firma, nu ştiu ce să spun. Nu cunosc deloc expresia. Context?


----------



## david_carmen

- a da cu firma în cap înseamnă să-ţi provoci singur nişte dificultăţi prin care îţi pui în pericol un plan, o acţiune sau să te faci singur de râs, de ruşine prin ceva ce ai făcut prost (ca o gafă)
- am mai găsit aici o explicaţie: http://www.123urban.ro/def/firmă 
- expresii oarecum similare îmi par a fi: a-ţi da singur cu stângul în dreptul, a-ţi pune singur beţe-n roate 

În engleză am găsit că ar fi *to botch things up* 


Să încerc o interpretare a contextului dat:

A: Mereu faci ceva care ajunge să te pună într-o situaţie neplăcută (ţi-o faci cu mâna ta ori de câte ori ţi se întâmplă ceva rău/neplăcut).

B: Nu-i adevărat. Mai degrabă ţi-aş da ţie cu ceva în cap (pentru că mă superi sau pentru că spui lucruri neadevărate).
(Şi, ca un joc de cuvinte, care continuă ce a spus A, B reia expresia: ţi-aş da în cap cu firma pe care, însă, nu o am.)

Cred că ar putea exista interpretări mai bune, cam asta mi-a trecut acum prin cap.


Pentru sintagmă/expresie vezi www.dexonline.ro, de unde rezultă că înseamnă acelaşi lucru (din câte-mi amintesc [şi] eu, diferenţe există la nivel de sintagme, care pot fi verbale, nominale etc.)


----------



## Mallarme

Trisia said:


> Mda, ştiu că dacă n-am ceva bun de spus mai bine tac... dar nu mă pot abţine.



Nu te abţine! Cred că este mai bine să discutăm un lucru ca să devină mai clar.  



> S*i*ntagma asta e o _expresie _(s-ar putea să mă înşel dar parcă la şcoală am învăţat că
> sintagma e o parte din frază care nu conţine verbe, ca de exemplu: _liderii de paie_
> o expresie redă o idee (şi conţine verbe): _sare cu gura_
> Bine, e posibil să mă înşel.


Şi eu am găsit definiţia ala la care a referat-o David.  Păi, am folosit acest cuvânt pentru că i-am remarcat pe nişte români folosindu-l şi credeam că este cumva un term preferit la români pentru "expresie".  Oricum, am făcut o mică cercetare şi parcă cel puţin în engleză înseamnă numai un fir de cuvinte cu o relaţie syntagmatică... asta nu-mi a spus mare lucru aşă că am căutat mai mult şi am discoperit o carte electronică foarte interesant despre semiologie (în engleză) online.  Nu pot resuma ce înseamnă o sintagmă aici, este cam tehnică (deşi desigur se poate există o significaţie mai populară...nuştiu).  Oricum, dacă vă intesează, iată linkul pentru cartea.  _Semiotics for Beginners_

---------

*@david_carmen
*
Mulţumesc  pentru explicaţie şi linkul acestui site, mişto, aşa că există un dicţionar asemănător cu Urban Dictionary pentru română.  Fără îndoilă o să-l folosesc destul de mult în viitor.  Ar trebui să-l adăugăm resurselor noastre.


----------

